# I'm watching you!!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

"Come on big boy, just a little more and I'll nab your leg!" Yeah, he was watching me, alright and I bet that is what he was thinking. 

Note: I wasn't actually that close. I shot it at 1000mm; 1/200 sec @ f/11; ISO 400

Mike


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I hope that wasn't a macro shot. Great picture


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I love it -- great work.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like that shot and the title. Wish you could have gotten a little more detail in the gator's eye but I still like it. Very nice MT.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I like that shot and the title. Wish you could have gotten a little more detail in the gator's eye but I still like it. Very nice MT.


do you mean you want to see Mike with his tripod reflected in the eye? oh golly, that would have been close.

Mike, i don't understand - how far away were you from this gator? this is an awesome photo! rosesm

and anyway, what is the differenct between an aligator and a crocodile?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Anahuac?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Brazos Bend State Park.

I was about 20 feet from the gator. Capt. Mike got a clittle closer. 
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Tail Chaser said:


> Anahuac?


guess my lack of general knowledge just showed.

thanks - rosesm


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

On that eye shot, are you saying you were full zoomed in plus your TC or are you saying you were at 1000mm effective with the crop factor? Just curious.

Koru, if you see teeth with its mouth closed=alligator. Crocs and caimans also have much more narrower mouths compared to American alligators. There are crocs and such in the U.S. but they are mostly the result of overgrown pets being released into the wild. TP&W caught a few caimans 7-8 years ago in the Blanco River in San Marcos.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

SS, it's a Sigma 50-500 with a 2x teleconverter. That is 1000mm not counting the crop factor. 
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

K--- Anahuac is a local nature preserve just East of Galveston Bay. It also has many alligators and birds to see and photograph. Rich


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

1500mm effective. Nice. Do you lose autofocus with the TC?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

SS, yes. I had to use manual focus. Brought back memories of the "old" days. 
Mike


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Eye dig that gator I image TM. :spineyes:  Nice shot!


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Is that a juvenile in the lower right of the eye photo?


Awesome photo!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Don, I don't know what that is. I zoomed in but I can't make it out. It appears to be something curled up like a snail without a shell.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Same gator, different view*

This fellow sure was patient.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

MT That shots looks like you were standing just a few feet behind him..I hope not...Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry, Rich. I was 30-40 feet away. The focal legth reported is 762mm so I didn't need to get too close. I actually backed up some so I could frame this shot. No cropping.
Mike


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like bird poop. Not the picture, just the poop. LOL



MT Stringer said:


> Don, I don't know what that is. I zoomed in but I can't make it out. It appears to be something curled up like a snail without a shell.
> Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like some type small snail that has some type encased worm attached to its shell.


----------

